# Midrand Vapours



## abdul (31/10/14)

Hi guys, just curious to know, are there any fellow vapors in Midrand? Nice to know the community in the Area


----------



## Paulie (31/10/14)

Im in the kyalami area close to midrand


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

I'm in Midstream, so somewhere between Midrand and Centurion


----------



## KieranD (31/10/14)

I am in the Midrand area  
Just off Allandale Rd near the Turkish Mosque


----------



## abdul (31/10/14)

Im also off Allandale, By Guthrees Shooting Range. Awesome @KieranD. I can call and order and meet to collect


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Abdul im just up the road from you by the Swiss club


----------



## abdul (18/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Abdul im just up the road from you by the Swiss club


Swiss club? Sorry never heard of it


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Go Up Le Roux and over Harry Geloum or how ever its spelled. about 500M down on your Right


----------



## abdul (18/12/14)

Aaah. Don't go that side much. Usually the opposite toward old Pretoria road


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

ah ok, I often visit Guthrees with the compound bow


----------



## abdul (18/12/14)

Cool. When u go again let me know, I usually go to shoot a few rounds when my friend is around with his firearm


----------



## SunRam (19/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> I'm in Midstream, so somewhere between Midrand and Centurion


I'm in Midstream too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

Maybe arrange a mini vape meet in the new year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (19/12/14)

SunRam said:


> I'm in Midstream too...


Seriaas?


----------



## SunRam (19/12/14)

Yup, Midlands, but we're moving to Lynnwood Ridge on Monday! Wish me luck...


----------



## LandyMan (19/12/14)

SunRam said:


> Yup, Midlands, but we're moving to Lynnwood Ridge on Monday! Wish me luck...


Rather you than me Bud ... Good luck


----------



## zadiac (19/12/14)

Don't want to be a grammar nazi here, but with your topic name, do you mean vapers living in Midrand, or a vapour company in Midrand?....lol sorry (didn't read the whole topic.....looks like you're referring to vapers living in Midrand)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (20/12/14)

Both, living here or business


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

We have another Midrand Vapor in our midst. @gripen live 500 meters from me. 

@LandyMan I saw you this morning on the corner of Greyston and Benmore. I tried to send a smoke signal but the robot changed before I could send it. Kortgat looks Hawt without the canopy. The defender bakkie is still my favorite Landy.


----------



## abdul (19/1/15)

Awesome stuff there. Is he a convert of yours?


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

thanks @Arthster


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

abdul said:


> Awesome stuff there. Is he a convert of yours?



He is indeed, His also my brother in law but we don't speak about that . He is the one who now owns my VAMO V5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

thanx @Arthster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (20/1/15)

Arthster said:


> We have another Midrand Vapor in our midst. @gripen live 500 meters from me.
> 
> @LandyMan I saw you this morning on the corner of Greyston and Benmore. I tried to send a smoke signal but the robot changed before I could send it. Kortgat looks Hawt without the canopy. The defender bakkie is still my favorite Landy.


Thanks @Arthster. I prefer him without the canopy as well, I only put it on in winter months for my laaitie


----------



## TheLongTwitch (21/1/15)

I too am in the area...Halfway Gardens to be precise, by the fire station


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

Fantastic @TheLongTwitch our groop is getting bigger haha


----------



## abdul (21/1/15)

awesome, not too far from me then.


----------



## Ashley A (21/1/15)

I'm working in Midrand and live near in Buccleuch


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

fantastic @Ashley A that's close inuf hahahaha


----------



## Q-Ball (21/1/15)

I am just off Allandale myself.


----------



## abdul (21/1/15)

Q-Ball said:


> I am just off Allandale myself.


where about?


----------



## TheLongTwitch (21/1/15)

Seems like there's a small congregation forming here! 

I forsee awesomeness a'commin'

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Q-Ball (21/1/15)

Robin Road


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

@Q-Ball that's fantastic im at Norman Eaton rd.about 500m from @Arthster


----------



## dekardy (21/1/15)

I'm in Glen Austin. Perhaps we should start a "Mini Mid Vape Meet"


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

that's a good idea we have talked about it before,but we were jist a few ouks


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

when are we having a mini vape meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

I like that Idea. I think it would be wise to nominate a smoke friendly place though.


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

I see a club forming MVC... Midrand Vape Club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

Where is Vape friendly in Midrand?


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

mvc can work hahah cool idea @Arthster


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

MvC whatsapp group?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

thats not a bad idea @abdul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

that could also work i think


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

@Arthster kindly be admin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

Dross has a pretty cool smoking section. there is also the smoking section by Pappa chinos. and Spur across the road from Dross has that glassed of section. but that place get moer hot in summer.


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

Cool will do. lets get a few more guys in the group that will be interested and then we can do a pm for contact details?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

Il check out the bar on le roux. It's tranquil there. Think can chill outside too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

abdul said:


> Il check out the bar on le roux. It's tranquil there. Think can chill outside too



Crap on a cracker I forgot about the Swiss club. I am sure Wolfgang would love to have us there.


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

that's a owesum idea @Arthster and the security gard can help you get home

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

Swiss club is the one near U? That's not a block away from guthrees right


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

yeah its the one close to @Arthster and im a block up


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

its about 2 km up from the shooting range toward Allendale. So strait up with Le Roux over Harry G and about 5 or 600m straight down


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

i already see clouds forming at the swiss club .we are going to vape the crap out of that place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

Well lets shop around, there is a couple of places. There is also that coffee shop at the nursery of New Road


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

weeeeeeeeeee we are going to vape town

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

that can work aswell


----------



## abdul (22/1/15)

I see. I'm not familiar with the area yet. Hence not knowing about the Swiss club. But that's a good idea too. @Arthster pm U number now. @Paul may be interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/1/15)

abdul said:


> I see. I'm not familiar with the area yet. Hence not knowing about the Swiss club. But that's a good idea too. @Arthster pm U number now. @Paul may be interested



Awesome. I will work on the group tomorrow night and get it going right.


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

fantastic @Arthster.then we can work from there


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

my sons cat loves happy holidays 
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (23/1/15)

gripen said:


> my sons cat loves happy holidays
> View attachment 19915​



A little to much by the looks of things


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

hahahaha i agree


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

@Arthster how are the plans going for the vape meet buddy


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Dude I had a pretty late night last night. I will work on the WA group over the weekend wen work wont mess with me. 

@gripen, I want to first get all the guys interested on WA and then we can work on a meet from there. I would like to get input from every one. Someone might know a good place to go for a meet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/1/15)

Hi guys. I might have a nice spot for us  If you guys are willing to travel slightly towards Centurion, we can meet up at Cesco's next to Old Jhb Road.

I know the owner, and might be able to get us their upstairs "smoking area" if we have enough people attending.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Thats a great spot, I have been there once or twice. 

Thanks @LandyMan


----------



## LandyMan (24/1/15)

So what do you guys think, an early Friday afternoon meet? I was thinking of maybe getting the Centurion guys there as well ... the more the merrier?


----------



## Paulie (24/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> So what do you guys think, an early Friday afternoon meet? I was thinking of maybe getting the Centurion guys there as well ... the more the merrier?



Sounds great to me!


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> So what do you guys think, an early Friday afternoon meet? I was thinking of maybe getting the Centurion guys there as well ... the more the merrier?



I'm in 
Midrand and Centurion are like brothers after all - not quite JHB and not quite Pretoria

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/1/15)

Ok, will check my work diary on Monday (refuse to do non vaping "work" over weekends  ), but I am thinking this Friday around 2pm? Will start a new thread for this once I can confirm on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (24/1/15)

I can try Friday afternoon. I'm usually at the other branch doing system checks and audit


----------



## shaunnadan (24/1/15)

Hwsit ppl

Temporary midrand citizen when I'm at the gf's place or a mates. Hope I don't need to bring proof of residence planning on just tagging along


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Unfortunitly I am stuck at work on Monday - Friday. But lets see what we can arrange, I am sure I am owed a couple of half days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Good afternoon guys, Please remember to send me your contact number if you want to be added to the Midrand Vapers WA Group.


----------



## LandyMan (26/1/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mini-midrand-centurion-vape-meet.t8461/


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

If I can get away from work on time I will definitely be there, but that is a big maybe.


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

me to its a bit difficult,but will see what i can do


----------



## TheLongTwitch (2/2/15)

Monday to Friday is just a bad Idea overall...I think for everyone.

And no offense but this thread was for Midrand and I feel hard done by with suggestions of Centurion!!!

I literally have about 5hours completely free a week and now 2 hours must be in consideration, just to drive there!
Either make a new thread or rename this!!!
I am not impressed in having to drive to Centurion for a "Midrand" meet.
If this is the case; I consider leaving the forums altogether!


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/15)

@TheLongTwitch what area are you in exactly?


----------



## abdul (2/2/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Monday to Friday is just a bad Idea overall...I think for everyone.
> 
> And no offense but this thread was for Midrand and I feel hard done by with suggestions of Centurion!!!
> 
> ...



this thread isnt about a meet, it got derailed a little. There is a meet thread for centurion+midrand meet. you welcome to post in there for the next meet and provide suggestions

this thread was created for those that reside/work in midrand


----------



## LandyMan (2/2/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Monday to Friday is just a bad Idea overall...I think for everyone.



The reasoning behind it was explained in the actual Mini Vape Meet thread. But next time we'll make another plan.



TheLongTwitch said:


> And no offense but this thread was for Midrand and I feel hard done by with suggestions of Centurion!!!



The thread is still for Midrand. @Arthster was struggling to put a meet together due to work commitments, so I stepped in. I am between Midrand and Centurion, so guess I don't belong in this thread to start off with 
I specifically asked the guys in this thread if it was ok to invite the Centurion guys to a Mini Vape Meet, and responses relating to that question was positive to include Centurion.



TheLongTwitch said:


> I literally have about 5hours completely free a week and now 2 hours must be in consideration, just to drive there!



Dude, Centurion is WWAAYYYY before Bela-Bela 



TheLongTwitch said:


> Either make a new thread or rename this!!!



We did.



TheLongTwitch said:


> I am not impressed in having to drive to Centurion for a "Midrand" meet.



It was a Midrand/Centurion meet that just happened to start off in this thread.



TheLongTwitch said:


> If this is the case; I consider leaving the forums altogether!



That's a bit drastic


----------



## free3dom (2/2/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Monday to Friday is just a bad Idea overall...I think for everyone.
> 
> And no offense but this thread was for Midrand and I feel hard done by with suggestions of Centurion!!!
> 
> ...



Whoa now buddy....relax, breathe, take a vape...then try again 

And now I've made my first ever negative rating...I feel all dirty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul (2/2/15)

Dont get why @TheLongTwitch has to make an issue of it, theres no real need to attend if its far or you cant make it. there will be others that you can attend if it doesnt take much of your time to get to.

Plenty of us didnt attend, then we had people from out of Midrand/centurion who did attend. 

In future you (@TheLongTwitch) are most welcome to give suggestions of places we can hold vape meets.

Anyone and everyone is invited

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (2/2/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Monday to Friday is just a bad Idea overall...I think for everyone.
> 
> And no offense but this thread was for Midrand and I feel hard done by with suggestions of Centurion!!!
> 
> ...



Hmm after reading this im not sure how to respond... 
Just from my point of view we had a great response at the last meet and maby your response would have been better if you took a suggestive approach rather than subjective one. Also not sure why leaving the forum has anything to do with this. Just a thought use it or dont 

I do agree that we need one thread for all Midrand\Centurion area though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (2/2/15)

It was never the intentions to put anyone out. Midrand is basically a Centurion suburb so to me it seemed like a logical step to have both at the same time.

Thanks to @LandyMan for stepping in and arranging things though. How about for the next one we look at a spot in midland it self. Maybe the Dross?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

that sounds like a good idea @Arthster.


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/15)

The dros has an openish outside area. Big enough the analog smoke shouldn't be a bother


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

don't think it should be a problem.its a nice location as well


----------



## abdul (2/2/15)

yeah its a good place, nice and open, and the outside can be closed in case of rain


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

I agree @Abdul.im sure they will have arrangements for that


----------

